# First flatheads of the year



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I managed to catch 3 flats today, all on cut shad, and circle hooks..weights were 22-lbs 18-lbs and 17-lbs.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Jack!! I lost a trophy class flattie today, story in another post....

shad?? Fresh or frozen?

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark they would not touch frozen, I caught some fresh and they all came from the same spot.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

way to go Jack! Mike an i went for a little bit this evening with no success , did get into some smallies with my bait pole though. we assumed the front shut them off. how deep a water were you getting them? we passed up a deeper spot and fished a shallow area.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice Jack!!!! Good to see you are off to good start this year!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike the biggest one came in about 23 feet of water, the other 2 were very shallow, 3-4 feet.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go man. I se that spot is still holding fish even after the big floods earlier this year.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats jakkal! i wish i could catch a flat


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

NICE.... those are some healthy looking fish, glad to see the seasons starting better than last year for ya.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to start the season man, thats a lot of nice fish!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the flatties! Im still searching for my first cat of the year!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice fish flat


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on a good start to the season... I as well had a good night friday... we caught 2 within the first 30 mins of the trip, a 24lb and a 21lb, and then missed one more later in the night...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job Jack

I am still waiting on warm water to start flathead fishing.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like a good days fishing!


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice fish!! Thats a great start to 08!


----------

